# Mitre Track



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi There Router Fraternity.

Just thought I would share a purchase just made, unfortunately for UK only.

I am in the process of building an out feed table for my Table saw and decided to extend the mitre slots. After getting prices decided not to bother, but it was annoying me so decided to check individual shops and came across these from RUTLANDS. they are doing a summer clearance with 4 of 3/4 inch by 48 inches for £45. next day delivery. (£45 for all four)

Thought I should share it with you in case anyone in the market for a set.

They have just arrived and my wife wondered why I was so excited, when I explained the significance, she just kept looking at the track and back at me trying to decide something about me I wasn't aware of

I can tell you they are serious kit. heavy industrial quality

hope this helps someone
Colin 
Scotland


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you planning something special for your outfeed table? I think most outfeed tables - see attached photo - have slots which are only to provide a means for the miter gauge bar to slide past the end of the CI top.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

like to c pics of the finished product Coleve. Wives do find it difficult sometimes....lol
have fun making sawdust......


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't worry about it Colin. There are some things women will never understand about us. I get just as excited when a fishing lure I have caught fish today that never caught fish before. My wife just says Yeah, okay, as if that's not important.


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi
Yes it’s also going to be a second working bench as well. Hence the track. I am going to purchase sliding hold downs for securing longer pieces of wood and there is going to be an area underneath I can shove tools etc I am not using in order to keep the top clear. As you can see from the photos still have the top to fit and the undercarriage which will just be 4x2 with an open shelf. 
On hindsight I could have made it a lot more refined with all sorts of rabbits and dovetails but had to keep reminding myself this was not going to sit in someone’s living room so Kreg screws and gorilla glue it was

Colin


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Coleve said:


> Hi There Router Fraternity.
> 
> ... and my wife wondered why I was so excited, when I explained the significance, she just kept looking at the track and back at me trying to decide something about me I wasn't aware of...


Hi, Colins.
That looked familiar to me!!!


----------

